# GNC Smoothie Bar



## KahunaBob (Sep 11, 2002)

A new GNC near me just opened with a "Smoothie Bar" 
I didn't try it, cuz it looks like they're loaded with Calories, Carbs and Sugar! 
... and the "Sports Nutrition" Smoothie cost $4.49 for 32 oz. 
Here's a sample....
the "Post Pump" - A powerful blue raspberry flavor with creatine, glutamine, taurine and GNC Whey Protein.
430cal/4 fat/52 carbs/21.5 protein

or how 'bout this one......
"More Gain Than Pain" - Pro performance Weight Gainer 2200 with skim milk (choc, straw or vanilla).
a whopping 660cal/2.5fat/111carbs/24protein.

Ouch! 

Anyone care to "Whey in" (PUN intended)
(DP, W8 and David fer sure)

 

Kahuna Bob


----------



## Max. Q (Sep 11, 2002)

Dang!! isn't the carbs on those drinks kinda high?? The "more gain than pain" drink sounds like the only thing you'd gain is a belly.


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 11, 2002)

I wouldn't touch them, lol......as always, you can make the same type of shake at home and you have the ability to control what goes in it....and that's always better!


----------



## Mudge (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by KahunaBob *_
> "More Gain Than Pain" - Pro performance Weight Gainer 2200 with skim milk (choc, straw or vanilla).
> a whopping 660cal/2.5fat/111carbs/24protein.



As much as 20% of some peoples daily caloric intake, yet sh!t for protein.


----------



## Yanick (Sep 11, 2002)

Those things are totally unnecessary.  Why not just use protein powder with ice cream, milk, dextrose, strawberries etc and you can pretty much have the same thing for a lot cheaper and you KNOW what exactly is in the shake.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 11, 2002)

Yep, I could get just as fat at home, AND save money!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by KahunaBob *_
> "More Gain Than Pain" - Pro performance Weight Gainer 2200 with skim milk (choc, straw or vanilla).
> a whopping 660cal/2.5fat/111carbs/24protein.




I would rather eat ice cream or something like that then the weight gainer throw in a scoop a protien there is your weight gainer for you


----------



## imneverperfect (Jun 6, 2009)

Smoothies at GNC are all good for you. However, you the buyer must be smart about which one you pick. If you're not smart enough to pick the one that suits your body's needs, then that's on you. The smoothies you mentioned are for people that work out a lot and want to build up their muscle mass. Thus, the need for the extra calories. Look at the ingredients and nutrional facts before buying and be a smart shopper. The creatine and protiens are for people wanting to build muscles. Thus the extra calories. Dumbass. GNC has all the nutrional facts available to you on the same board that shows the smoothies. Look at that, make your choice, and if it is not a good choice, that's your problem. Not everything in this world is going to suit your needs specifically. YOU have to be smart about what you put into your body. Don't expect eveyone else to do it for you. Some things are going to have more calories and sugars than others. Some people need those extra things. Not everyone in the US is fat, contrary to popular belief. I myself need to gain a few pounds and for some people that's a hard feat to accomplish. In conclusion, if you don't like the smoothies, that's fine, but to not try them because of the high calories and to tell other people not to try them because they're not good for you is just ignorant. They can be good for someone else. Of course those people would be just stupid to listen to a dumbass like you.


----------



## DIVINITUS (Jun 6, 2009)

Mudge said:


> As much as 20% of some peoples daily caloric intake, yet sh!t for protein.



I was gonna say...looks like they are too low in protein.


----------



## DIVINITUS (Jun 6, 2009)

imneverperfect said:


> Smoothies at GNC are all good for you. However, you the buyer must be smart about which one you pick. If you're not smart enough to pick the one that suits your body's needs, then that's on you. The smoothies you mentioned are for people that work out a lot and want to build up their muscle mass. Thus, the need for the extra calories. Look at the ingredients and nutrional facts before buying and be a smart shopper. The creatine and protiens are for people wanting to build muscles. Thus the extra calories. Dumbass. GNC has all the nutrional facts available to you on the same board that shows the smoothies. Look at that, make your choice, and if it is not a good choice, that's your problem. Not everything in this world is going to suit your needs specifically. YOU have to be smart about what you put into your body. Don't expect eveyone else to do it for you. Some things are going to have more calories and sugars than others. Some people need those extra things. Not everyone in the US is fat, contrary to popular belief. I myself need to gain a few pounds and for some people that's a hard feat to accomplish. In conclusion, if you don't like the smoothies, that's fine, but to not try them because of the high calories and to tell other people not to try them because they're not good for you is just ignorant. They can be good for someone else. Of course those people would be just stupid to listen to a dumbass like you.



Where do you work?


----------



## Yanick (Jun 6, 2009)

Yanick said:


> Those things are totally unnecessary.  Why not just use protein powder with ice cream, milk, dextrose, strawberries etc and you can pretty much have the same thing for a lot cheaper and you KNOW what exactly is in the shake.



Wow I was pretty smart back then too!



imneverperfect said:


> Smoothies at GNC are all good for you. However, you the buyer must be smart about which one you pick. If you're not smart enough to pick the one that suits your body's needs, then that's on you. The smoothies you mentioned are for people that work out a lot and want to build up their muscle mass. Thus, the need for the extra calories. Look at the ingredients and nutrional facts before buying and be a smart shopper. The creatine and protiens are for people wanting to build muscles. Thus the extra calories. Dumbass. GNC has all the nutrional facts available to you on the same board that shows the smoothies. Look at that, make your choice, and if it is not a good choice, that's your problem. Not everything in this world is going to suit your needs specifically. YOU have to be smart about what you put into your body. Don't expect eveyone else to do it for you. Some things are going to have more calories and sugars than others. Some people need those extra things. Not everyone in the US is fat, contrary to popular belief. I myself need to gain a few pounds and for some people that's a hard feat to accomplish. In conclusion, if you don't like the smoothies, that's fine, but to not try them because of the high calories and to tell other people not to try them because they're not good for you is just ignorant. They can be good for someone else. Of course those people would be just stupid to listen to a dumbass like you.



Um dude, you just posted in a 7 year old thread. No one from that thread is even around anymore...except me cause I'm a loser (edit;oh my bad...and Mudge...and bigss comes around now and again).

So...who you calling a dumbass, retard?


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow I have been one here like 3 times in the past two years, and the one time I check back I'm getting ripped on in 7 year old thread, lawl


----------



## nkira (Jun 11, 2009)

GNC....the Smoothie bar? 



DIVINITUS said:


> Where do you work?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 11, 2009)

nkira said:


> GNC....the Smoothie bar?


----------



## Yanick (Jun 11, 2009)

Yanick said:


> Um dude, you just posted in a 7 year old thread. No one from that thread is even around anymore...except me cause I'm a loser (edit;oh my bad...and Mudge...and bigss comes around now and again).





bigss75 said:


> Wow I have been one here like 3 times in the past two years, and the one time I check back I'm getting ripped on in 7 year old thread, lawl



See.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 11, 2009)

Yanick said:


> Wow I was pretty smart back then too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuuuhck I aint too far behind.


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 11, 2009)

imneverperfect said:


> Smoothies at GNC are all good for you. However, you the buyer must be smart about which one you pick. If you're not smart enough to pick the one that suits your body's needs, then that's on you. The smoothies you mentioned are for people that work out a lot and want to build up their muscle mass. Thus, the need for the extra calories. Look at the ingredients and nutrional facts before buying and be a smart shopper. The creatine and protiens are for people wanting to build muscles. Thus the extra calories. Dumbass. GNC has all the nutrional facts available to you on the same board that shows the smoothies. Look at that, make your choice, and if it is not a good choice, that's your problem. Not everything in this world is going to suit your needs specifically. YOU have to be smart about what you put into your body. Don't expect eveyone else to do it for you. Some things are going to have more calories and sugars than others. Some people need those extra things. Not everyone in the US is fat, contrary to popular belief. I myself need to gain a few pounds and for some people that's a hard feat to accomplish. In conclusion, if you don't like the smoothies, that's fine, but to not try them because of the high calories and to tell other people not to try them because they're not good for you is just ignorant. They can be good for someone else. Of course those people would be just stupid to listen to a dumbass like you.


You're calling someone a dumbass but youre googling for "how much glutamine(bullshit) to put in my smoothie"  or some similar shit and came to a thread from 2002, and you made a post arguing with someone from a 2002 thread.....Dumbass?  


FUCK GNC SMOOTHIES!!!!!

Overpriced crap like 90% of the other stuff there.  

Alright?  Alright.


----------



## Yanick (Jun 11, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> fuuuhck I aint too far behind.



Fuckin loser.


----------



## danzik17 (Jun 11, 2009)

Merkaba said:


> You're calling someone a dumbass but youre googling for "how much glutamine(bullshit) to put in my smoothie"  or some similar shit and came to a thread from 2002, and you made a post arguing with someone from a 2002 thread.....Dumbass?
> 
> 
> FUCK GNC SMOOTHIES!!!!!
> ...



If I put whey protein in a Dairy Queen milkshake, does that make it ok?


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 11, 2009)

danzik17 said:


> If I put whey protein in a Dairy Queen milkshake, does that make it ok?



Yes!  

But DQ???   just get a bowl from ColdStone.  Best shit on the planet.  Period.  aka Hands Down.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 12, 2009)

Yanick said:


> Fuckin loser.


----------

